# New range hood - duct help



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You'll cut a new opening and either readjust the ductwork or replace it.


----------



## Hardiw1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Is it possible to adjust the duct over without affecting the roof vent? How would this be done?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hardiw1 said:


> Is it possible to adjust the duct over without affecting the roof vent? How would this be done?


Hard to tell you without seeing the situation. If the duct run up to the roof is more then 3 or 4" , you should have enough wiggle room to shift the ducts. But since the shift is so small, you'll probably need to fabricate the transition piece yourself with sheetmetal.


----------

